# Building a cupboard for my terrariums ...



## gatamer (Dec 28, 2011)

first light 


















and finally it's finished


----------



## gatamer (Dec 31, 2011)

and here is the final look ,


----------



## Peter_Parker (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job!  I love the lights; was the whole thing your idea to build from scratch or did you modify a kit?


----------



## Sage (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow this is fantastic!  I want to build a china-cabinet styled one for my t's.  What kind of lights are those?  I'm looking for something small that can be used with red lights so I can maybe do some night observing.  Again great job!


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice build and pictures, your tanks looks awesome! Like that ghost buster figurine.


----------



## gatamer (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the messages , i got the whole kit (including lights) from Ikea


----------



## gatamer (Jan 3, 2012)

my lovely boy Carlos curious about the collection


----------



## gatamer (Jan 16, 2012)

i add another raw because of the high t population


----------



## donniedark0 (Jan 16, 2012)

good job, it looks cool. I always look for threads like these for inspiration. thumbs up


----------



## gatamer (Jan 18, 2012)

thank you so much ...


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 19, 2012)

gatamer, do you remember the name of the stand you got from ikea?


----------



## wicked4life (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice! Nice dog too, cane corso?


----------



## Shrike (Jan 19, 2012)

That looks fantastic.  Nice work!


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 19, 2012)

That all looks very nice.  Especially that you took such care to hide all the cords!  I really like the enclosure in the bottom center.  It's glass, right?  Can I get a closer shot of that tank?  No rush.


----------



## gatamer (Jan 27, 2012)

updated photos ...













updated list ,
0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1 Xenesthis immanis
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
2.2 Pandinus imperator


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice! That looks awesome! I love the pictures of your dog watching your Ts.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 27, 2012)

> Very nice! Nice dog too, cane corso?


I thought it was a Cane Corso, too.    It's a pit.  Nice looking dog!  
Oh, nice shelves, too.


----------



## kingstubb (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S09896004/   Ivar shelving unit


----------



## morris (Feb 16, 2012)

By any chance do you remember what lights are those?


----------



## VinceG (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! Really nice job done there! Looks great!


----------



## gatamer (Feb 16, 2012)

i'm so sorry , i don't know the code names or item numbers (about Ikea parts) ...

my collection is getting larger 

my latest list (16/Feb/2012)

Tarantulas ,
0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1 Xenesthis immanis
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis

Scorpions , 
1.2 Pandinus imperator
0.1 Mesobuthus gibbosus


----------



## Fuma (Feb 18, 2012)

just incredible.... looks great man... even if its not painted or nothing you still made it gorgeous... really


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow that is REALLY nice.


----------



## gatamer (Mar 14, 2012)

(thank you so much for all messages)


my latest list (3/14/2012)

Tarantulas ,
0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Avicularia avicularia 
0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.1 Hysterocrates hercules
0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosum
0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1 Poecilotheria metallica 
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis 
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.2 Theraphosa apophysis
0.1 Xenesthis immanis

Scorpions ,
0.0.1 Euscorpius italicus 
0.1 Mesobuthus gibbosus


----------



## voldemort (Mar 20, 2012)

Slimer made my day

Nice setup!!!


----------

